# West Harbor crappies



## Timothy Konczal (Apr 20, 2016)

Was there yesterday and caught 12 in about 6 hours. Had to work for them. A few had eggs. All keepers, all black no whites, kept 10 of them and let the ones with eggs go. Used jig with a bobber.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Timothy Konczal said:


> Was there yesterday and caught 12 in about 6 hours. Had to work for them. A few had eggs. All keepers, all black no whites, kept 10 of them and let the ones with eggs go. Used jig with a bobber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great report....been a long wait this spring....hope to get in my marina yet this week.......AH2


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Looks like some nice black crappie - Congrats on the catch!


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Hoosier77 (Sep 22, 2014)

That looks like fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

How bad is the water right now? Saw a bunch of reports about flooding. Wondering how late the Crappie spawn will be this year.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

AndOne said:


> How bad is the water right now? Saw a bunch of reports about flooding. Wondering how late the Crappie spawn will be this year.


I don’t see the water going down much anytime soon. Maybe a couple really good south blows might help a little.


----------



## johnern (Mar 24, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Lems (Apr 9, 2013)

I hit a West Harbor marina last Wed. and nothing going. Used a jig and minnow under a bobber around floating docks, rip rap, and metal wall. Water was still very cold. They will show themselves soon with this warm weather moving in at the end of the week. If I get another chance to hit it, I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I had to make a good jump to the dock last time I was there to keep my feet dry. Nice slabs!


----------

